# Diamond tech hunter?



## duckslyr (Nov 27, 2008)

Anybody have any experiance with this bow. my buddy is thinkin about getting it but i cant even find anything on the manufacturers website. they have them at scheels right now for 399 completly set up.


----------



## H2OfowlND (Feb 10, 2003)

Bass Pro had the same sort of deal last year with the bow that I bought, a Diamond. The bow had the 'Redhead' tag, but it was built by Diamond. It was a Black Ice frame, with a Marquis cam. 
I did a search for it, and found a bow forum where a gentleman had just purchased it from Gander Mountain. Best would be to contact Diamond/Bow Tech for answers.

H2OfowlND


----------



## duckslyr (Nov 27, 2008)

this one actually says diamond on it. i did some searching on the internet last night and all i could find is that it was made by diamond/bowtech for gander mountain.


----------



## MJ (Mar 27, 2008)

The 399 one is either the Raptor or a Justice The Justice is the newer one. The ones I saw at scheels Im pretty sure was equal to the Raptor I think they stopped making that bow in 2007 You can find a used one for under 200.00 
A friend of mine has one and it is a nice bow a little noisey with some hand shock. Gander mountain I think was clearancing them out for around 299.00. last year


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Aug 25, 2008)

I don't know why he wants to buy new... I told him to get a used bow...


----------



## joerjoe (Mar 26, 2013)

> I don't know why he wants to buy new... I told him to get a used bow...


Maybe he wants to try something new or something cool.

______________________________
Fantasy weapons are often named so simply as an aspect of psychological warfare.


----------

